# Install storm doors ourselves, or pay to have it done?



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Is it a DIY job?...sure, it can be. 

If you have the time, plan on taking possibly the better part of a day, to pick up and install a storm door (i.e. Anderson). The time to measure it out, read all the directions, sort thru all the parts, cut the side frame down, drill and install all parts, etc...

If you want to put two on your house, you could attempt to do the first one. If it ends up being a nightmare, have the second one installed by a pro. 

Good luck.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Agreed, it can definately be a DIY job. 

When I did my first one, I was shocked at what a task it actually is. I was frustrated because I've hung a lot of doors and am good at it, but never a storm door until then. It sounds easy until all the parts and pieces are laying there in front of you. Like Atlantic said, plan on a few hours of work at least.


----------



## Beth777 (Jul 3, 2008)

Okay. So it might be possible for us to do ourselves, but not as a rush job! Maybe we'll study the instructions before we decide if we're up to the task! 

A couple more questions:

Is any one brand easier to install than another? Better directions, better-fitting parts, or all pretty much the same?

Also, is this a job that's easier with any special tools that the instructions may not mention?

We've found that sometimes instructions will call for tools that are too wimpy, and they don't mention something better that makes the whole job go easier. But we don't find that out till after we have struggled through with the inadequate tools, and we learn the hard way! If there's anything you know of that would help us to not learn the hard way, please share!


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Before you jump take a close look at the existing opening/frame and trim - its soundness, level, plumbness, consistancy of dimensions and squareness. - If it looks questionable , it is nt a DIY job.


----------



## Beth777 (Jul 3, 2008)

concretemasonry said:


> Before you jump take a close look at the existing opening/frame and trim - its soundness, level, plumbness, consistancy of dimensions and squareness. - If it looks questionable , it is nt a DIY job.


Thanks...will definitely check into those things before we get too far into this! I sure hope it's all sound & straight.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Beth777 said:


> Okay. So it might be possible for us to do ourselves, but not as a rush job! Maybe we'll study the instructions before we decide if we're up to the task!
> 
> A couple more questions:
> 
> ...


Mine are high end larsons. Actually the most expensive lowes had. I like them. They have the full paine glass which is etched. I can remove in summer and install full screen. CAn you install yourself.:yes: Will you get in way over your head:yes: Did i install mine:no: I'm not that stupid:laughing: The guys who do it make it look easy. Its not. Here is exactly what my two storm doors look like for the front entry door and the side entry door of my house. http://www.larsondoors.com/script/attrvalue.asp (model no.349-14)


----------



## Beth777 (Jul 3, 2008)

The high-end Larson doors look very nice!

The Pella brochure at Lowes describes an Express Install feature for "quicker, easier installation" in "as little as 60 minutes." Preassembled parts. No Cutting. Door and frame factory-assembled. Holes predrilled.

Has anybody worked with one of these?

Are Andersons a lot better?

Can't wait to get this worked out and have the doors actually on the house!


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Beth777 said:


> The high-end Larson doors look very nice!
> 
> The Pella brochure at Lowes describes an Express Install feature for "quicker, easier installation" in "as little as 60 minutes." Preassembled parts. No Cutting. Door and frame factory-assembled. Holes predrilled.
> 
> ...


I'm not fermilular with pella, ANDERSON is a very good door, AND the high end LARSON , BOB


----------



## wilsonmian (Aug 13, 2008)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Is it a DIY job?...sure, it can be.
> 
> If you have the time, plan on taking possibly the better part of a day, to pick up and install a storm door (i.e. Anderson). The time to measure it out, read all the directions, sort thru all the parts, cut the side frame down, drill and install all parts, etc...
> 
> ...


I think there is nothing difficult to do anything in this world if we can follow simple instructions and manuals. So be brave and go for installation.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I've installed Andersens and Larsens. They were almost identical. I wouldn't be surprised if they weren't made in the same place. They can be a real challenge if the old jamb is out of square or plumb. The OP didn't say how much they planned to spend. Plan on plenty if you want a high end door. There are prehung storm doors that will go up much quicker although they are a lower quality door. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Andersen storm doors are actually Emco doors, they bought the company. Pella doors are the old Cole Sewell door company, which they purchased. Cole Sewell had major problems with their wood(flakeboard) core doors. Water would get into the flakeboard and release chemicals that would eat away the aluminum. I had one customer who replaced 4 doors in 6 years under warranty.
Larson and Andersen are separate companies.
Ron


----------



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

I just installed 2 doors last week on my own home. I've done a few over the years. The front is a Larson and the back is a Pella. Different style doors and neither company offered both.

Both doors have good instructions. Read from start to finish before you begin. Typical homeowner tools. The Pella supplied the 7/8 spade bit with the door for drilling for the handle. Both were left or right hand optional installation, you choose so that's why they were not drilled for the handle and lock. Save some time here if you go with pre-drilled.

I went with the higher end because of insulation and glass options. Front full glass (removable) and back with a pull down hidden screen 1/2 glass and paneled bottom. Both have a decent lock included.

They say they can install in 60 min. Probably if you do it often. Took me 3 hrs for the first door. 

Again, read the instructions all the way through before you begin. Identify the parts and understand what they are telling you to do. Cutting is easy with a good metal blade in your hack-saw. Only cuts were the bottom of the hinge It really isn't hard if you take your time. The second one will go much faster. I've included an image of one page of the instructions. Go to the Mfg site and they all have instructions on-line.








That's my ol' 2¢


----------



## Beth777 (Jul 3, 2008)

Shamus said:


> I just installed 2 doors last week on my own home. I've done a few over the years. The front is a Larson and the back is a Pella. Different style doors and neither company offered both.
> 
> Both doors have good instructions. Read from start to finish before you begin. Typical homeowner tools. The Pella supplied the 7/8 spade bit with the door for drilling for the handle. Both were left or right hand optional installation, you choose so that's why they were not drilled for the handle and lock. Save some time here if you go with pre-drilled.
> 
> ...


If you've done a few over the years, then you qualify as experienced! Thanks for sharing insight. I will pre-study it all as much as possible, especially online, and get together the tools to put in my husband's hands on Saturday!  

Question about the 2 brands you chose: Was the Pella easier to install than the Larson?

He shopped the Labor Day sale at Lowe's yesterday. Now we have a Pella Select Series storm door for the front that says it's "Express Install", and a screen-away Larson Tradewinds Fullview for the kitchen. The Larson screen-away door for the kitchen seemed sturdier than the Pella screen-away they had on display.


----------



## Beth777 (Jul 3, 2008)

concretemasonry said:


> Before you jump take a close look at the existing opening/frame and trim - its soundness, level, plumbness, consistancy of dimensions and squareness. - If it looks questionable , it is nt a DIY job.


It seems straight & square, and mostly sound. There was a little crack on the outside trimwork from where they replaced that exterior door last year, and put the old trim back in place. I spackled it and painted over it, but I know it's still there. Not sure if that crack will matter?

Should I replace that trim before working on the storm door there?

Do you have any specific advice for checking the door opening other than looking at it and measuring for consistency?


----------

